# WebSocket in Tomcat wirft 404



## Ctwx90 (31. Dez 2015)

Guten Abend (oder morgen?),

ich habe einen ServerEndpoint geschrieben. Wenn ich über Eclipse mit Tomcat 7 lokal deploye, funktioniert alles soweit. Wenn ich es auf dem Server deploye (ebenfalls Tomcat 7) und es aufrufe, bekomme ich im Firefox in der Konsole: Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter ws://meinServer:8080/Blablaserver/login aufbauen. (Bitte entschuldigt diesen albernen Namen, das war einfach das erste was mir einfiel. ;-))

Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter... Die websockets-jar-Datei ist nicht im .war-Archiv enthalten, da Tomcat 7.0.56 das ja selbst mit ausliefert. In der .war-Datei im Anhang (ist auch noch einmal gezipt) ist auch der Quellcode enthalten.

Habt ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal und einen guten Rutsch! ;-)


----------

